# Shopping for Travelers' Backpack



## starlitdazzle (Aug 22, 2008)

Hey everyone,

I've been in Dubai for about 8 months now so I'm a bit familiar with stores, etc, when it comes to searching for something. I'm off to Asia and Europe this summer, 1 month in each, and I'm in search of a proper backpacking backpack, as it's the primary/only piece of luggage I'll be packing. These type of stores are everywhere in the U.S. but I'm having a bit of a struggle finding any sort of selection in Dubai. My only success thus far has been Go Sport where they have a house brand and Karrimor from the U.K. 

Anyone know of a store with backpacking type travel gear? I was hoping to find something familiar like REI or The North Face here, but no luck...

Thanks!
Amelia


----------



## mojoboy7 (Feb 1, 2009)

starlitdazzle said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I've been in Dubai for about 8 months now so I'm a bit familiar with stores, etc, when it comes to searching for something. I'm off to Asia and Europe this summer, 1 month in each, and I'm in search of a proper backpacking backpack, as it's the primary/only piece of luggage I'll be packing. These type of stores are everywhere in the U.S. but I'm having a bit of a struggle finding any sort of selection in Dubai. My only success thus far has been Go Sport where they have a house brand and Karrimor from the U.K.
> 
> ...


Try these brands at the Dubai Mall Travel & Luggage The Dubai Mall
<snip>


----------



## antoine17 (Mar 1, 2009)

starlitdazzle said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I've been in Dubai for about 8 months now so I'm a bit familiar with stores, etc, when it comes to searching for something. I'm off to Asia and Europe this summer, 1 month in each, and I'm in search of a proper backpacking backpack, as it's the primary/only piece of luggage I'll be packing. These type of stores are everywhere in the U.S. but I'm having a bit of a struggle finding any sort of selection in Dubai. My only success thus far has been Go Sport where they have a house brand and Karrimor from the U.K.
> 
> ...



Hey, I am also looking for a backpack because I plan to go to Malaysia in September. Did you find something interesting?

thanks in advance for your answer

Antoine


----------



## jessil (Jun 21, 2009)

The North Face you can get it from sun & sands sport @ Dubai festival city. they have only few models....


----------



## starlitdazzle (Aug 22, 2008)

antoine17 said:


> Hey, I am also looking for a backpack because I plan to go to Malaysia in September. Did you find something interesting?
> 
> thanks in advance for your answer
> 
> Antoine


Of all places I bought a 60L backpack at Carrefour. It's brown and in their camping section. Only 149Dhs and seems durable enough! Tons of pockets, really comfy and comes with a rain cover and adjustable back straps. All the expensive ones at GoSport didn't include the raincover which can run an expensive accessory. They also have a blue 50L version. I jet off tomorrow and I think it was a good purchase!


----------



## antoine17 (Mar 1, 2009)

starlitdazzle said:


> Of all places I bought a 60L backpack at Carrefour. It's brown and in their camping section. Only 149Dhs and seems durable enough! Tons of pockets, really comfy and comes with a rain cover and adjustable back straps. All the expensive ones at GoSport didn't include the raincover which can run an expensive accessory. They also have a blue 50L version. I jet off tomorrow and I think it was a good purchase!


thanks a lot for your anwser .
In which Carrefour did u go? or available in any carrefour in Dubai? you think this bag will manage the flight in the plane???
thanks again in advance


Antoine


----------



## starlitdazzle (Aug 22, 2008)

antoine17 said:


> thanks a lot for your anwser .
> In which Carrefour did u go? or available in any carrefour in Dubai? you think this bag will manage the flight in the plane???
> thanks again in advance
> 
> ...


I got mine at the Mall of the Emirates Carrefour but I'd guess each location carries the same products. There's a GoSport in the same mall so I went back and forth playing with the bags making mental note comparisons. Each had loose straps but have things to secure them. Both feel like durable material and have a good amount of pockets. The Carrefour one was 149Dhs while the Karrimor ones at GoSport were around 400 Dhs on up.


----------



## antoine17 (Mar 1, 2009)

starlitdazzle said:


> I got mine at the Mall of the Emirates Carrefour but I'd guess each location carries the same products. There's a GoSport in the same mall so I went back and forth playing with the bags making mental note comparisons. Each had loose straps but have things to secure them. Both feel like durable material and have a good amount of pockets. The Carrefour one was 149Dhs while the Karrimor ones at GoSport were around 400 Dhs on up.



Thanks a lot for your prompt repply. I will go ahead with the carrefour's one. 
Anyway thank you so much and I wish you good luck in your trip.

Antoine


----------

